# too bad i can't read russian...



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

this looks like a pretty good article. sadly, i can't read it, but it is good for the pictures alone. nice comparison of the ur-quattro to the sport quattro. i never knew that any typ85s came with the same type of diff lock button that is in my '91 80q
http://www.autoreview.ru/new_s...1.htm


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: too bad i can't read russian... (s-rocc)*

??????????????Audi???????????????????????????


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: too bad i can't read russian... (s-rocc)*

Fortunately Babelfish reads Russian if you want to translate.
http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: too bad i can't read russian... (84cgtturbo)*

The MB and RR quattro were fitted with that style of diff lock button (88-91)


----------

